# Working a stage



## davidcalkins (May 23, 2010)

I am 5 week away from starting my externship and have scheduled a stage at a very highly respected well know fine dining restaurant.  I have no idea what to expect and am very nervous. Any advise on how to be best prepared and on what to expect?  What kind of things will they have me do my first night.  Thank you.

Dave


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Be sure to bring your own tools and uniform, if possible.  Also, bring a small notebook and a pen.  They will most likely give you a tour and start you off with fairly simple prep tasks.  Ask for a demo to be sure you know exactly what they want.  Until they know your skill level, they are not likely to give you anything difficult to do. 

Try anything they offer you to taste.

Behave professionally with the line cooks.  I know that seems basic, but as a cook I had several stages confide things in me that they may not have wanted the chef to know (such as their endless complaints about their current or previous chefs).  As soon as they left, the chef would ask me what I thought of the stage, so keep this in mind.

I was always nervous for the stages I did, too, but they all ended up being good experiences.  Good luck!


----------



## kwilkinson (May 29, 2010)

Head down

Mouth shut

Ears open.

Good luck, and don't be nervous.  Don't be afraid to ask for clarification on something, and don't be afraid to show an interest in what is going on in the kitchen.


----------



## davidcalkins (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advise. Off to Michaels in Santa Monica tonight.  Lets you know how it goes


----------



## kwilkinson (May 29, 2010)

So how'd it go buddy?


----------



## davidcalkins (May 23, 2010)

It went very well. I had a lot of fun. I worked the garde manger station trailing.  Got to try lots of new thing.  And while talking inventory in the walk-in the chef offered me an externship.  Couldn't have gone any better.


----------



## kwilkinson (May 29, 2010)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif Great news. Congrats! You must have done pretty well.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## culinuthiast (May 4, 2010)

so... jealous...

grats =D


----------



## kwilkinson (May 29, 2010)

Culinuthiast said:


> so... jealous...
> 
> grats =D


Don't be jealous of him! Get your own butt out there and get a stage. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

